# Coffin Doll House Make Over



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So I picked up this Coffin Doll house at salvation army for 20.00
I was like i am so making this into a shelf for my room
so here is the before
















and here is the after. Since there was some torn paper on the front and looked as if they had put a bunch of thumb tack holes in front doors i covered the front with material and also the shelfs . i left the inside doors cause i liked them lol
















and the sides and top were painted purple and black


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Much better than the original ??


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Seriously, when did stuff for girls just become something that looks like pink & purple threw up on?

Its a COFFIN fercrapssake, why is it pink & purple to begin with? I'll even give on the purple but the pink? Come on. 

It's like these manufacturers want to make sure we all know it's for girls because it's pink because ALL GIRLS LOVE PINK!! 

Do we have a vomiting smiley? Why yes, we do! ?

We also have these now too though they're not as useful or cool as our old smileys.
????????☠?‍♀?‍♂?‍♀?‍♂


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> Seriously, when did stuff for girls just become something that looks like pink & purple threw up on?
> 
> Its a COFFIN fercrapssake, why is it pink & purple to begin with? I'll even give on the purple but the pink? Come on.
> 
> ...


lol ya its the monsters high coffin i guess they think there all about pink lol


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Yeah Monsters High looks way too preppy and bright, like a cheerleaders idea of what Goth should be ? Your version is much better!


----------

